# Ο εργοδότης μπορεί να απολύει ακόμη και ανάπηρο



## Ambrose (May 24, 2009)

Δεν είναι καταχρηστική η απόλυση ενός εργαζομένου όταν εμφανίζει πρόβλημα υγείας και παύει να είναι τόσο παραγωγικός όσο θα ήθελε ο εργοδότης.

Ανατρέποντας προστατευτική για τον εργαζόμενο απόφαση του Εφετείου, ο Αρειος Πάγος δίνει ουσιαστικά το ελεύθερο στον εργοδότη να διώχνει ακόμα και έναν υπάλληλο με πρόβλημα αναπηρίας, εφόσον η κατάστασή του επιδεινωθεί και δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει όσο θα ήθελε η εργοδότρια επιχείρηση. 

Ο τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζει το ανώτατο δικαστήριο τα εργασιακά ζητήματα τα τελευταία χρόνια, με την ανατροπή πολλών προστατευτικών και ευνοϊκών για τους εργαζόμενους αποφάσεων χαμηλότερων δικαστηρίων, οδηγεί σε επικίνδυνους δρόμους.

Η «χαλαρή» αντιμετώπιση της καταχρηστικότητας σε απολύσεις, απεργιακές κινητοποιήσεις, εργατικά ατυχήματα κ.λπ. ανοίγει τον δρόμο σ' έναν εργασιακό Καιάδα, καθώς θέση στην αγορά εργασίας μπορούν να έχουν μόνον οι απόλυτα αρτιμελείς και παραγωγικοί. Το μήνυμα είναι αλίμονο σε όποιον αρρωστήσει, γιατί θα κινδυνεύσει νόμιμα να βρεθεί στον δρόμο.

Πρόσφατα ο ΑΠ έκρινε ότι δεν είναι καταχρηστική, αλλά νόμιμη η απόλυση φορέα του AIDS, την οποία ζητούσαν και συνάδελφοί του εργαζόμενοι επειδή φοβούνταν αδικαιολόγητα μήπως «κολλήσουν». Τώρα ο ΑΠ κρίνει ότι δεν είναι καταχρηστική η απόλυση εργαζομένου με ολική αναπηρία στο ένα χέρι, όταν άρχισε να έχει προβλήματα υπερκόπωσης στο άλλο χέρι, το οποίο επιβάρυνε πολύ, γιατί μόνο με αυτό μπορούσε να εργαστεί και να αυτοεξυπηρετηθεί για οποιαδήποτε ανάγκη του.

Το χρονικό. Ο εργαζόμενος προσλήφθηκε το 1997 σε κινηματογραφική επιχείρηση, ενώ ήταν γνωστή η παράλυση του δεξιού του χεριού ύστερα από τροχαίο. Εργάστηκε ως τηλεφωνητής για πληροφορίες και κρατήσεις θέσεων σε ταινίες, ενώ η σύμβαση ορισμένου χρόνου ανανεώθηκε και μετατράπηκε σε αορίστου. Η τεχνολογία άλλαξε και άρχισε να χρησιμοποιεί με το ένα χέρι κομπιούτερ, αδιαμαρτύρητα, χρεώνοντας το εισιτήριο στις πιστωτικές κάρτες των πελατών.

Ομως το 2003 απέκτησε σοβαρό πρόβλημα στο γερό χέρι του, το αριστερό, λόγω της υπερκόπωσης από τη συνεχή χρήση. Ζήτησε λιγότερο κοπιαστική θέση, αλλά δεν βρέθηκε, αφού και η θέση του ελεγκτή εισιτηρίου απαιτούσε μυϊκή δύναμη και στα δύο χέρια για να ανοίγουν οι μεγάλες πόρτες στις αίθουσες.

Λίγους μήνες μετά η επιχείρηση τον απέλυσε. Το Εφετείο έκρινε ότι η απόλυση είναι προφανώς καταχρηστική και άκυρη, γιατί αιτία ήταν το κακώς εννοούμενο επαγγελματικό συμφέρον της εταιρείας, γιατί δεν ήταν πλέον τόσο παραγωγικός όσο επιθυμούσε εξαιτίας της κατάστασης της υγείας του, που ήταν αποτέλεσμα συνδεόμενο με το είδος της εργασίας του. Δέχθηκε επίσης ότι η εταιρεία, ενώ γνώριζε την ολική αναπηρία στο δεξί χέρι από την πρόσληψή του, ανανέωσε την εργασιακή του σύμβαση, δημιουργώντας του εύλογα την πεποίθηση ότι θα συνέχιζε να τον απασχολεί παρά το πρόβλημά του.

Ο 35χρονος σήμερα εργαζόμενος, που έχει πλέον οικογένεια και δύο παιδιά, προσπάθησε να ανταποκριθεί φιλότιμα στις υποχρεώσεις του, ενώ το πρόβλημα στο αριστερό χέρι οφείλεται στην υπερκόπωση. Με την απόλυσή του -επισήμανε το Εφετείο- θα βρεθεί σε πολύ δύσκολη θέση και σε δεινή οικονομική κατάσταση ο ίδιος και η οικογένειά του, αφού είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να βρει κάποια άλλη κατάλληλη γι αυτόν εργασία και άλλους πόρους.

Ομως ο ΑΠ ανέτρεψε την εφετειακή απόφαση, κρίνοντας νόμιμη την απόλυση. Κατά τον ΑΠ, η καταγγελία της σύμβασης εργασίας είναι άκυρη ως καταχρηστική (283/09) όταν υπαγορεύεται από ταπεινά ελατήρια, όπως όταν οφείλεται σε εμπάθεια, μίσος, έχθρα ή σε λόγους εκδίκησης για κάποια συμπεριφορά του εργαζομένου νόμιμη, αλλά μη αρεστή στον εργοδότη.

ΑΛ. ΑΥΛΩΝΙΤΗΣ
http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=11424&subid=2&tag=8400&pubid=3834812


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι ο τίτλος είναι λίγο ατυχής, γιατί στο συγκεκριμένο ο υπάλληλος ήταν ανάπηρος από την αρχή, ο εργοδότης ήξερε αυτή την αναπηρία και τον προσέλαβε- η παλιότερη αναπηρία του δεν έπαιξε ρόλο στην απόλυσή του. 
Όμως απόκτησε νέο πρόβλημα υγείας λόγω της εργασίας του και απολύθηκε κι από πάνω για αυτό το πρόβλημα. 

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτό δημιουργεί προηγούμενο για άλλες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που κάποιος αποκτά πρόβλημα υγείας λόγω της εργασίας του. Και το πρόβλημα στο χέρι από τη χρήση υπολογιστή είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο και δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει το άλλο χέρι κανείς (ακόμα κι όταν το άλλο είναι γερό, δακτυλογράφηση με το ένα χέρι, π.χ.;)


----------



## Ambrose (May 25, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Το μήνυμα είναι αλίμονο σε όποιον αρρωστήσει, γιατί θα κινδυνεύσει νόμιμα να βρεθεί στον δρόμο.



Νομίζω SBE ότι το μήνυμα είναι σαφές και τα τελευταία χρόνια γίνεται όλο και σαφέστερο.


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Νομίζω SBE ότι το μήνυμα είναι σαφές και τα τελευταία χρόνια γίνεται όλο και σαφέστερο.



Αν αναφερόμουν στο μήνυμα θα είχε νόημα η απάντησή σου, 
Αναφέρθηκα όμως στο ότι ο τίτλος είναι ατυχής και εξήγησα γιατί.


----------



## Ambrose (May 25, 2009)

Ο τίτλος είναι απλά μια πιασάρικη σούμα του θέματος με το οποίο καταπιάνεται το άρθρο. Η υπερκόπωση στο άλλο χέρι προέκυψε από αλλαγές στις συνθήκες εργασίας. 

Μεταξύ άλλων, είναι πάρα πολύς ο κόσμος που έχει πρόβλημα από τη ραγδαία εισαγωγή νέων τεχνολογιών στο χώρο εργασίας και οι οποίοι για τις εταιρείες είναι αναλώσιμοι. Πέραν τούτου, είναι μεγάλες και πολύ άσχημες οι επιπτώσεις στην υγεία του σύγχρονου τρόπου εργασίας και των νέων τεχνολογιών, πολλές φορές σε βαθμό που η ίδια η φύση της εργασίας, σε καθιστά από κάποιο σημείο και μετά, ανίκανο να δουλέψεις.


----------

